# white noise problem



## Deathbringer71 (Aug 15, 2010)

hi, i have a vader cabinet with a randall 300watts rh series g3plus head hooked up to a randall jaguar320watt cab with a marshall jcm 900 100watts head.souds realy awesome but a have alot of white noise and sometime radio interferance.how can i cut down on the white noise problem.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

High gain will often introduce a lot of hiss. Is it the same with either head? If not, it could be a tube. Are you using a long cable for the speaker, or worse, a guitar cable? Either of these could be the reason for radio reception.


----------

